# I got IP banned in a forum



## gba1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Computer Forums to be specific, which are linked to your actual Computer forum account. Basically I got banned for 3 months from the site on my main account for saying ONE negative thing about a person on the forum out of self defense. So I log on another account to email the Admin that locked the thread [which I guessed was the one who also banned me] simply to message him asking why I wasn't given a warning, how that was fair, etc etc - instead of having the courtesy to message me back, he put a 6 month ban on that account and raised my official account to 6 months as well. So I logged on yet another account and messaged one of the many moderators of the forum instead, asking how I can reach the main main Admin of the site because I needed to speak with him - a few hours later go by and I go to the site an I'm IP banned. Can't even view the forums as a guest now, all because I simply tried talking to an Admin of the site - UNFAIR.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Forums have Rules, here's TSF Rules. If you behave and follow the rules, you should be fine.


----------



## gba1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been followed the TSF Rules. I'm carefull.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to close this one. We can't assist with the other forum, that's entirely up to them. We have our hands full running this one. :smile:


----------

